# Enzyme Based Chemicals



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Enzymes the ones that claim to be able to keep the drain clean and open, like the foaming types, do they really work. I was never convinced they work, do they work?


----------



## Marlin (Aug 14, 2008)

We use a product called Glug. I've never used it to clear a line, it's always done mechanically then treated to help get rid of whatever is left in there. It comes in flakes which you pour into the strainer then run hot water. This allows the chemical to hit it for a minute or so. You can hear crackling in the pipe after you put it in there, I always figured it was the cleaner eating the organic material down there but I could be wrong.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I have some friends that swear by BioClean but I have no experience with it. I saw that you're not supoosed to use antibacterial soap with it But regular soap is just as effective when it comes to killing bacteria. Maybe this is their way out if you have another stoppage?

I have started using Rootx based on the testimonials. I inspected one bad line 4 months after using it and I didn't see a single root. I still don't know about it lasting a year though but I hope it does.


----------



## Double-A (Aug 17, 2008)

I have used BioClean quite a bit and like it. Yes it works. Follow the directions. 

Be warned, any enzyme will take time to work. Slow drains usually showed improvement overnight, with good flow in a couple of days. 

I've taken pipes that were almost totally clogged with grease that were cut out from under sink areas and put them down in the BioClean. In about a month, they were clean to the walls. Good stuff.

Regular non-antibacterial soap will not hurt bacteria, just wash it away.


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

I need to start using bio-clean on grease blockages. I don't have a jetter, so I'd feel better using it after I open the line with a cable. Where can I order some?


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Double-A said:


> I've taken pipes that were almost totally clogged with grease that were cut out from under sink areas and put them down in the BioClean. In about a month, they were clean to the walls. Good stuff.
> 
> Regular non-antibacterial soap will not hurt bacteria, just wash it away.


Did you have the pipe totally submerged of did you submerge the pipe half way, asking only to find out does it clean the walls if only half the pipe was treated?


----------



## Double-A (Aug 17, 2008)

Stuck down in a bucket with a towel wrapped around it. It did clean up above the waterline some where it stayed moist. It will get all the way around the pipe on an active drain. If there is moisture and food, it will thrive. They used to have photos on that site, before and after shots... Hmm.

Statewide Supply http://www.statewidesupply.com/

Store in a cool place.

Found a couple http://bio-clean.ca/Pictures.htm


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

Bio-Clean rocks.

Statewide rocks.

Jesse rocks.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Bio-Clean is worth its weight in gold...


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

22rifle said:


> Bio-Clean rocks.
> 
> Statewide rocks.
> 
> Jesse rocks.


Thats right 22! I love the reminder magnets and so does the customers. I keep the pics Jesse sent me in my price guide so they can see it. VERY VERY easy to sell w/ the pics in the guide. 
I had to sell stuff made by bio one, when a franchise, and it holds nothing to Bio Clean. The svc I get from Jesse @ Statewide is second to none.Best product-best svc:thumbsup:

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

I started selling Bio-Clean and when cleaning drains it seems to sell pretty easily. I do believe it works. I ran some in my own kitchen just for the heck of it and after a couple of days the inside of my disposer looked as if someone had used a buffer on it.

It can be used anywhere there's organic buildup. Hair will take a long time, but other things clean up pretty quickly. The bacteria will supposedly grow all around the inside of the pipe - should be put in just before going to bed and then don't use it for at least six hours.


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

Bio-Cleans # 1-800-553-5573 call and talk to Jesse. He can send you information.

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## ASUPERTECH (Jun 22, 2008)

*Bio Clean*

Use it, love it, also found out through the rep, that although it will not break down urinary salt, once cleaned it will create a slime coat on the sufaces of the urinal and following drain so that the salts don't build up as quickly. :thumbsup:


----------



## ASUPERTECH (Jun 22, 2008)

I also use it where sewage was bubbling up from a C/O or if I have to work under a house where there was a broken pipe. 
Piles of POO one day, 
2nd day magically disappear.


----------

